# How to mix by scale video



## Rude Rudi (27/8/16)

Hi

I thought I'd share this basic video on how to mix by weight using a scale. This guy is slow and methodical and follows all the principles so just hang in there, it's worth the few minutes...





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (28/8/16)

Now this is what a topic name should look like. It immediately caught my attention and interest. (and it's not click bait)
Thanks for posting this. I will study it closely for future use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

